# Tetons



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

On sunday I drove over the Tetons with mom, dad, and my little sister; had lunch at Colter Bay, and then drove up into Yellowstone. It was really nice to get away from the farm for a bit, and it was a lot cooler there as well. Years ago as a teenager we spent a week on Jackson Lake fishing, the fishing was pretty good as well. One year we took the boat across the lake and camped at the Base of Mount Moran, well until we talked to someone who said they seen a bear eating on a deer carcass not to far from where we were camped. Dad was worried our safety and worried the bear might tear up the boat looking for the fish we had caught. It was a fun time.









Mount Moran is in the middle of this picture.

It kind has kind of become a tradition to go up there every year around the fourth July. I wish I could spend more time there; sure would like to spend a week and do some fishing, but haying seems to get in the way of that.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Beautiful! Brings back many memories. I'm envious in the summer, but not in winter.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful country. Would love to see it in person some day.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

vhaby said:


> Beautiful! Brings back many memories. I'm envious in the summer, but not in winter.


Great to see in winter also

Less people
Not as busy
Bears are hibernating!

And I'm not busy making hay then.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Great to see in winter also
> 
> Less people
> Not as busy
> ...


I'll stick to the warmer months.....it is beautiful country though. I like to get there around the middle of July so that I can catch opening day of trout season at the headwaters of the Buffalo Bill reservoir in the Shoshone.....big trout. I have stayed at Jackson Lake Lodge and dined overlooking the Snake river. Hard to beat that view of the river and the wildlife....especially the moose.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

It is incredible. Been fortunate to visit twice. Fantastic for photography. One of my favorites.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Spending a few days in Yellowstone during the winter is on my bucket list; now I don't really care for the cold, but would love to see how it looks in winter.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Love the Tetons. Was hoping to go there again next summer. 
Yellowstone is a must see. I couldn't believe the majesty of the Tetons and Yellowstone.
It's really striking to see people at base camp in shirt sleeves and look at mountains covered in snow in the background.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

CowboyRam said:


> Spending a few days in Yellowstone during the winter is on my bucket list; now I don't really care for the cold, but would love to see how it looks in winter.


They have snow coaches on tracks that tour the park so you don't get cold at all going with them.They also have snowmobiles to ride threw park.Now it is regulated and only can go threw the park with a guided group.When we went we road are own sleds threw the park before the new BS regulations.

With the snow in winter you see wildlife much easier if off in the distance.

We usually went around March 1 and temps were not bad at all 30 degrees + - during the day.March 1 is towards end of winter season so not near as many people and usually they have some cheap end of season deals.We did a pkg with lodging,snowmobiles and some meals very reasonable.

It takes 2 days to see all of the park.


----------

